# The Speed Cubers | A Netflix cubing documentary



## CodingCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

So as most of us are most likely aware by now, a documentary named The Speed Cubers will be released on Netflix later this month. The film focuses on the rivalry and friendship of two of the greatest speedcubers of all time, Feliks Zemdegs and Max Park. This thread is to discuss the exciting upcoming film. Today a trailer announcement was posted on both Max and Felik's channels which I have linked below(along with the trailer premiering in 7 hours as of now).


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> So as most of us are most likely aware by now, a documentary named The Speed Cubers will be released on Netflix later this month. The film focuses on the rivalry and friendship of two of the greatest speedcubers of all time, Feliks Zemdegs and Max Park. This thread is to discuss the exciting upcoming film. Today a trailer announcement was posted on both Max and Felik's channels which I have linked below(along with the trailer premiering in 7 hours as of now).


That's awesome! I'm so hyped!


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 1, 2020)

The Netflix documentary is going to help bring cubing into my friend cycle.


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jul 1, 2020)

I need netflix :<


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 1, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I need netflix :<


You can get it for free for 30 days


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 1, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I need netflix :<


Get it when the documentary is released and then enjoy Netflix for another month.


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jul 2, 2020)

but...... nvm.
But that was the most reaction ever for my post anywhere here


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

Btw guys the trailers are now out on Max and Feliks' channels so go check that out if you haven't already


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Btw guys the trailers are now out on Max and Feliks' channels so go check that out if you haven't already


I'm excited to see the reaction of the public with a cubing doc. getting on a big hosting site like netflix


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm excited to see the reaction of the public with a cubing doc. getting on a big hosting site like netflix


Yeah I agree. Finally non cubers can't say the whole thing is fake.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah I agree. Finally non cubers can't say the whole thing is fake.


I've never heard that from a non-cuber LOL


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I've never heard that from a non-cuber LOL


People tell me that my solves are fake all the time lol and insist on scrambling it themselves.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> People tell me that my solves are fake all the time lol and insist on scrambling it themselves.


Then let them scramble.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 2, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Then let them scramble.


Then they say you looked and are cheating cos you can reverse it


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Then they say you looked and are cheating cos you can reverse it


A teacher at my school said I bet you can't solve that before lunch is over- I solved it while I was waiting in line and he said I cheated!


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Then they say you looked and are cheating cos you can reverse it


Give them the cube, drive three miles south, call to see if the cube is scrambled, come back, and then solve it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 2, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Give them the cube, drive three miles south, call to see if the cube is scrambled, come back, and then solve it.


But the cube is sentient and connected to your phone which will tell you the scramble and moves being made right?


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

Big brothers are awesome. Turns out they just got Netflix yesterday


----------



## Ezra (Jul 2, 2020)

i cant wait to see the documentary


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 3, 2020)

This popped up in my Google recommended stories and how it is gonna be on Netflix. The best part, it is written by a non cyber! Edit: I meant cyber. Edit 2: Sorry meant cyber. Edit 3: I give up


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> But the cube is sentient and connected to your phone which will tell you the scramble and moves being made right?


What I like to do is go across the globe with the non cuber, make them pay for a cube, bring them back and leave my phonw with them, buy a burner phone, grab a flight to *the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, *get another flight to Turkmenistan, go back to the UK, get a ferry to France, use the burner phone to call back to see if they are done and go all the way back, and then have them record a solv, and then use some phone filters to make it slow motion.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 3, 2020)

nairismic said:


> What I like to do is go across the globe with the non cuber, make them pay for a cube, bring them back and leave my phonw with them, buy a burner phone, grab a flight to *the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, *get another flight to Turkmenistan, go back to the UK, get a ferry to France, use the burner phone to call back to see if they are done and go all the way back, and then have them record a solv, and then use some phone filters to make it slow motion.


Non cuber: You cheated


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> This popped up in my Google recommended stories and how it is gonna be on Netflix. The best part, it is written by a non cyber! Edit: I meant cyber. Edit 2: Sorry meant cyber. Edit 3: I give up


1: It was written by a Cuber (Chris Olson, cyotheking on Youtube)
2: It tells people if you edited your post. Yours was not.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 1: It was written by a Cuber (Chris Olson, cyotheking on Youtube)
> 2: It tells people if you edited your post. Yours was not.


It was,I remember


----------



## ep2 (Jul 3, 2020)

I wasn't able to see a release date for here before, but I just got onto Netflix support there and this will actually be released in UK and Ireland on the same date.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 3, 2020)

ep2 said:


> I wasn't able to see a release date for here before, but I just got onto Netflix support there and this will actually be released in UK and Ireland on the same date.


According to the description on Feliks' channel, it streams 'worldwide' on July 29th. So, unless your country is not in the world, you shouldnt have any doubt. 

This has been a PSA.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 3, 2020)

nairismic said:


> According to the description on Feliks' channel, it streams 'worldwide' on July 29th. So, unless your country is not in the world, you shouldnt have any doubt.
> 
> This has been a PSA.



Nooooooo I can't watch it then D:


----------



## ep2 (Jul 3, 2020)

nairismic said:


> According to the description on Feliks' channel, it streams 'worldwide' on July 29th. So, unless your country is not in the world, you shouldnt have any doubt.
> 
> This has been a PSA.



Ah, hadn't read that, just looking on their site.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nooooooo I can't watch it then D:


Why? Is your country not in the world?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 3, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Why? Is your country not in the world?


He's a Martian. =P


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jul 3, 2020)

Thinking back to how Tiger King randomly blew up....

I hope this gets a lot of recognition. I mean.... God, its a NETFLIX documentary!

This definitely won't be as big as Tiger King but I mean.... we can dream lol


----------



## Tabe (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 1: It was written by a Cuber (Chris Olson, cyotheking on Youtube)


He was a director of photography not the writer.

" I was one of the directors of photography. I was not the director or editor. I did help guide some stuff earlier in the process, but my main job was to film and capture the competition."


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 1: It was written by a Cuber (Chris Olson, cyotheking on Youtube)
> 2: It tells people if you edited your post. Yours was not.


Actually, it is not written by Chris Olson, he provided all the comp footage and filming. It is written and directed by Sue Kim I think but I could be wrong. All I know is it was not written by Chris Olson.  Edit: this is an edit and I just saw that @Tabe has mentioned the right answer before me so thank you.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Edit: this is an edit and I just saw that @Table has mentioned the right answer before me so thank you.


Tabe. No "L" in the name.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Actually, it is not written by Chris Olson, he provided all the comp footage and filming. It is written and directed by Sue Kim I think but I could be wrong. All I know is it was not written by Chris Olson. View attachment 12779 Edit: this is an edit and I just saw that @Table has mentioned the right answer before me so thank you.



Sue is also a cubing mom, so in reality the community had a large part in making this documentary happen with Chris also being in charge of cinematography.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Tabe. No "L" in the name.


oops lol just woke up idk why i thought it was table


----------



## Nanite (Jul 6, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I need netflix :<


 yeah, me too. When did they stop mailing out discs? My guess is that Redbox killed Netflix's USPS partnership.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 6, 2020)

Nanite said:


> yeah, me too. When did they stop mailing out discs? My guess is that Redbox killed Netflix's USPS partnership.


They didn't. Netflix still mails out physical discs.


----------



## Nanite (Jul 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> They didn't. Netflix still mails out physical discs.


 Was about to edit my post. I'd just looked that up. I used to have a subscription, I loved it.
Now I have a great reason to get a new subscription with them.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 29, 2020)

Well it's finally here(for Australia at least). I'm so hyped to watch it after school. It's gonna be great!


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 29, 2020)

For U.S in 30 minutes!!
also
""let me scramble it harder""-every non-cuber


----------



## ep2 (Jul 29, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Well it's finally here(for Australia at least). I'm so hyped to watch it after school. It's gonna be great!



Is it available for you now? I had read Netflix tend to release at midnight PST worldwide, so in a little over two hours.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 29, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Well it's finally here(for Australia at least). I'm so hyped to watch it after school. It's gonna be great!


I got all hyped up thinking it was time to nerd out. Still not available, I'll have to wait until tomorrow i guess.


----------



## ep2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Just finished watching it. Loved it.

Felix, Max and both their families come across really well. Very emotional. 

@Kit Clement makes a brief appearance, and does a good job of explaining the technical aspect. I would have liked to see more of that, but understand that much more if, may not really be suitable for a wide audience. But overall a great watch, hopefully a lot of people watch it.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't wait to watch it later today!


----------



## IwasHere (Jul 29, 2020)

I will watch it later this day


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: DO BOT CLICK UNLESS YOU WANT SPOILERS!!!



I watched it, it was mainly about Max Park, and how Feliks helped him. I think the documentary could have been better by focusing more on Feliks so Max and Feliks are equal. At some points my heart rate went up to 132 BPM!

yes I was wearing a heart rate monitor be quiet don't tell anyone


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I watched it, it was mainly about Max Park, and how Feliks helped him. I think the documentary could have been better by focusing more on Feliks so Max and Feliks are equal. At some points my heart rate went up to 132 BPM!
> yes I was wearing a heart rate monitor be quiet don't tell anyone


Ah, yes, the spoiler comes in.
now you ruined it, lol, but I fortunately already watched the documentary.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ah, yes, the spoiler come in.


I'm so sorry, I should have thought of that, I'll put it in a spoiler


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I'm so sorry, I should have thought of that, I'll put it in a spoiler


I am kind of glad you ruined i as I was never going to watch it anyway.
I know sad right?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 29, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I am kind of glad you ruined i as I was never going to watch it anyway.
> I know sad right?


Hiw come?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 29, 2020)

To me, it looks like a documentary that's made for non-cubers. Max and Feliks aren't that good friends. They almost never see each other, they live at the 2 different sides of the world.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> To me, it looks like a documentary that's made for non-cubers. Max and Feliks aren't that good friends. They almost never see each other, they live at the 2 different sides of the world.



While it's obviously true they can't have that much interaction due to living on opposite continents like you said, I still think that they're great friends. Not like best friends, but they definitely have an amazing friendship when they're together that you wouldn't see rivals having in many other competitive activities


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> To me, it looks like a documentary that's made for non-cubers. Max and Feliks aren't that good friends. They almost never see each other, they live at the 2 different sides of the world.


I'll watch it later but being aimed at "non-cubers" is a good thing i think. Content aimed directly at us nerds would leave a sour taste in the average persons mouth or drive them away before they even took a bite. If we can get some positive exposure in the community from those uninterested or unaware of the hobby, that's a benefit to us all in my opinion.


----------



## Ander (Jul 29, 2020)

I watched and I think that it showed a really nice sport story. And I mean it in the widest possible sense: there is friendship, there is good rivalry, there is competition. Sucks that both didn't really do well in that 3x3 final and so the doc ended on a sober note, but oh, it happens to the best. And I think there is an overall very very positive message.


----------



## Loser (Jul 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> To me, it looks like a documentary that's made for non-cubers. Max and Feliks aren't that good friends. They almost never see each other, they live at the 2 different sides of the world.


I don't think you could be any farther from the truth. This community has allowed me to have some of my closest friends live on the other side of the planet, and this is a very common thing among cubers. To think that you have to live near someone and see them a lot in person to be close friends with them is simply incorrect in this community and era.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Loser said:


> I don't think you could be any farther from the truth. This community has allowed me to have some of my closest friends live on the other side of the planet, and this is a very common thing among cubers. To think that you have to live near someone and see them a lot in person to be close friends with them is simply incorrect in this community and era.


Facts. I would consider myself friends with all of the active members on these forums.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Facts. I would consider myself friends with all of the active members on these forums.


Replace 'these forums' with 'this Discord server' and you have my exact thoughts.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 30, 2020)

Overall, I think Max and Feliks are equal...
Happy Endings!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 30, 2020)

Just watched, like everybody said, last bit with Feliks interviewing was really emotional aaaaaaaaaaaa
@Faz at least you still have 5.53 ao5 3x3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just watched, like everybody said, last bit with Feliks interviewing was really emotional aaaaaaaaaaaa
> @Faz at least you still have 5.53 ao5 3x3


You really should stop pinging him so much.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You really should stop pinging him so much.


He probs has notifs off anyway.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 30, 2020)

I just watched it yesterday. I really enjoyed it and definitely recommend


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 30, 2020)

I agree, it was amazing. I've also watched quite a few videos of non cubers reviewing the doc and they all really liked it.


----------



## pjk (Aug 12, 2020)

Finally watched this last night. Awesome documentary on the sport, Feliks, and max. Anyone know what the budget was for the documentary?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 12, 2020)

The documentary was amazing indeed.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Aug 15, 2020)

My friends loved it. They order a Meilong tomorrow.


----------

